# Potty Training



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi eveyone,
Puddles and I have been away for a while. I had surgery and doing great.

Puddles still don't have the potty thing down pat yet. He goes when we take him outside, but does not let us know himself. I know he can hold it, due to the fact he stays in his crate while i'm at work with no mess. 

Today I was standing in the den chatting with a friend and he peees without even a moan. I am at my ends with him. Puddles is 7 mos old and thought he would have it by now. 

Has any one has this problem and went to using the pads with success??

Need your help and suggestions. <_<


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Go back to step one with Puddles. Get a good book on housetraining. I use the piddle pads. Lacey has been with me now for a little over 3 months. She is going on 7 months old. Lacey is doing great with the piddle pads, but it was work. She has an exercise pen in the living room with her crate, bed, food, water bottle, toys and her piddle pad. For the first 3 months she spent a lot of time in the pen. When she did her business on the pad I would take her out. My husband and kids thought I was a mean person for keeping her in a "prison." I also didn't let her out of my eyesight. Baby gates all over the house. I keep her in a small area. If I can't keep an eye on her back in the pen she goes. Husband and kids think she should be able to run all around the house, but husband also thinks the kids just naturally knew how to brush their teeth, have table manners, and be well behaved. Husband told me today that he thought we should take the babygates down and let her go all over the house...I told him he was crazy! She is only 6.5 months old and still learning. Give her a couple of more months to learn and mature. What I am trying to say is that the first couple of months with Lacey I really keep her close to me and watched her like a hawk. Worked with her over and over with things I wanted her to do and not do. People are amazed at how behaved she is. I did and do have lots of cuddle time with her and she is an amazing little dog, but it takes lots of work. Dogs, just like children, need lots of time and patience. Talk to a profession or take him to training classes if you need to. I figure we aren't all dog trainers, if we were all of us would know what to do and not to do. Good luck and remember he is still a little puppy and he is still learning.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

